# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  invitation questions...?

## Kareina47

I'm so confused, really. I have so much paperwork to do, it's crazy. I've finally got my student invitation from Lomonosov Moscow State University but they sent it to my email in JPEG format, even though it looks like there is writting on the back. Now if I just print it out and send it with my visa application, everything should go fine, right? It seems like a stupid question but considering that the University has hardly any contact with me, I'm rather lost. 
Thanks!

----------


## JB

Most Russian Consulates in the US require the original invitation be submitted along with the application. Some will take telex copies from the univercity itself. You should ask the consulate where you plan to send your visa request.

----------


## TATY

Invitations do have writing on the back but it's just standard crap and nothing actually to do with you, and is not important. 
In consulate in London says they only accept original invitations, so I'd try and make the university post it to you.

----------


## charlestonian

Who the hell would want to immigrate to Russia??? What for???

----------


## Ramil

> Who the hell would want to immigrate to Russia??? What for???

 All kinds of people from Ukraine, Belarus, Moldova, Middle Asia, Vietnam, India, Turkey and even Africa.

----------


## RusskiSlav

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  Who the hell would want to immigrate to Russia??? What for???   All kinds of people from Ukraine, Belarus, Moldova, Middle Asia, Vietnam, India, Turkey and even Africa.

 ...you forgot the "what for" part of the question. Maybe in the Africans' case it was to escape the heat   ::

----------


## testera

Actually, there are even people here from the US who are interested...well, at least I can think of.  And just because you emmigrate, that doesn't mean that you necesarily give up your claim to citizenship to your previous country (umm, called dual-citizenship).  That is providing your home country recognizes dual citizenship, and that you do not perform any ex-patriating acts when you become and while you hold DCitz.  But also, keep in mind, being a DCitz comes with its own peculiar quirks...and limitations such as when you enter and leave your countries...ALWAYS keep your passports up to date...otherwise you may be delayed or denied.

----------


## Ramil

Ahem... the last post here was almost a year ago.

----------


## josmo

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by charlestonian  Who the hell would want to immigrate to Russia??? What for???   All kinds of people from Ukraine, Belarus, Moldova, Middle Asia, Vietnam, India, Turkey and even Africa.   ...you forgot the "what for" part of the question. Maybe in the Africans' case it was to escape the heat

 ...of a gun barrel and starvation   ::

----------


## bryne_kh2000

As a matter of fact , i really want to go to Russia . Because i had a cousin who was in moscow for 20 years , and when he came back he impressed me with his stories about the generosity of the people there.  
I think the best way to go there is to request an invitation to someone's house from this forum .Of corse you won't live in his house , but just to accept your visas and let them know that you know someone in Russia.
This is what i am going to do the next few months . Cause i am eager to be there mates.
PEACE

----------

